# Dry flaky skin



## RUDYDOG (May 31, 2006)

I need some advice, I have a mini schnauzer that is white. My problem is that his skin flakes and peels badly after I give him a bath. I have tried oatmeal shampoos, shampoos for dry skin. Nothing seems to help. Its is just really dirty to look at, he has very soft silky hair-then flakes of skin everywhere. Any ideas???


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Have you tried any medicated shampoos from the vet? How often to you bath your dog? I found that when I bathed one of mine too often, it dried out her skin (bathing does tend to strip them of their natural body oils).


----------



## RUDYDOG (May 31, 2006)

He is white-usually. With that being said I have to give him a bath once a week. I haven't tried medicated shampoos, but will talk with my vet.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I would also maybe call and ask the vet how often your particular dog should be bathed. I only do mine once a month, and between those times I just wipe them down with bath wipes and brush them daily. Brushing a dog daily can actually stimulate the skin to produce the natural body oils.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

Dry flaky skin can be a symptom of an underlying problem, a lot of times it is food. Try giving your dog fish oil with omega three caps. There are also liquids that you can dribble over his food. In the meantime, I would consult your vet to make sure there isnt anything else going on. skin problems, once they get out of hand, are sometimes very hard and very costly to cure, as a secondary infection overlays the original problem.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

True. My Border Collie mix has a corn allergy, and she sheds and spreads dander like mad if she eats any food with corn in it. It is best to talk to the vet first.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Can we ask what you're feeding your pup, RUDYDOG?


----------



## RUDYDOG (May 31, 2006)

I feed him Purina One w/ lamb and rice. My groomer also recommend that I try this liquid vitamin with flaxseed oil- I think its called Vita coat. I ordered them today and will have next week. I'll definitely call my vet to make sure there are no other problems going on.


----------



## ally59 (Jun 26, 2006)

I recommend flax oil and coconut oil. Now whe I say coconut oil, I meant the good stuff. Buy it from a good quality reatalor and when its cold it should be white and when warm, it should be clear.


----------



## Dog Lover (Jul 6, 2006)

One of our dogs used to have dry skin too we went to the vet and they sold us some oily stuff. It's called Derm Caps Liquid. On the label it says "A Concentrated Fatty Acid Dietary Supplement" You're supposed to squirt it into your hand and have the dog lap it up. I know it sounds like your dog won't like it but my dog loved it.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

From experience, I can say that if your dogs coat feels different, or oily, it may be thyroid.


----------



## Oley (Jul 11, 2006)

*Skin Problems*

I have used everything under the sun in an attempt to help our dogs. The best thing I have ever found is made by Equine Elite Labs. They have a canine body wash that is great and a spray that really helps with small area's if you don't want to give the dog a bath. Here's their website http://www.equineelite.com They are really nice people and can help answer questions. One thing I would also do is not feed anything with corn in it. Just like us, dogs don't process corn very well but corn is used as a filler in dog foods. Maybe find a dog food with lamb and rice in it. Seems to help our dogs.


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think they have types of food to help that but definatly do some shampoo from your vet or groomer.


----------



## schnauzermom4life (May 26, 2012)

I've worked at PetSmart for about a year now in the grooming salon. I have a 4 1/2 year old mini schnauzer, and I recently had an 8 week old schnauzer with the same problem, dry flaky skin after baths. I bought a Sulfodene ointment for him and it worked perfectly. You just put a little on the spot and it'll moisturizer the skin till you give him another bath. Another think you can do is add some GNC Wild Alaskan Salmon oil to his food. It's full of the omega's 3 and 6, which is essential for healthy skin and coat. Also depends on what you're feeding him. The BEST dog food you can get is called Orijen. All are extremely useful for dry skin.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

Guapo my Yorkiepoo had a bad skin problem when I rescued him a year ago. When I got him it was horrible I changed his food to Alaskan Grown Dog food and I supplement with alot of salmon. I only bath him every couple months using baby shampoo and an oatmeal conditioner and brush ALOT in between. After a few months of these changes his skin condition is totally gone and he has no itching problems at all . I know most people cant afford to feed thier dogs salmon everyday ( my bf has a charter boat in Alaska so I have endless supply of fish ) but as one person already mentioned you can useGNC Wild ALaskan Salmon oil.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I would definitely have your dog checked by your vet to rule out any medical issues (thyroid, as already mentioned, etc.). The food you're feeding (Purina One) isn't a very good one, which may be aggravating the problem. It's very grain heavy, including corn - a problem for many dogs. I'd try a grain free food (Acana Grainfree, Earthborn, Orijen, Evo, Taste of the Wild, Blue Buffalo Wilderness), plus a fish oil capsule (we get human grade ones on sale, especially BOGO!) daily in the food. If this food change doesn't work (done slowly, of course, to avoid stomach upset), you might try a different protein source, to see if there is an allergy involved. You can have your dog just eat the capsule, if he will, or prick it and squeeze it over the food.

I also think you're bathing your dog too frequently. Once a week means that the dog's skin is always going to be on the dry side, since the natural body oils are always being washed away. Terriers tend to have sensitive skin as it is, so you have to be careful. I have a westie mix, who's white, as well, and you just have to get used to the fact that they're not going to look show quality clean. When Maddie comes in dirty (we have to watch her outside, b/c she loves to dig (part of the breed trait, I'm afraid), I rinse her paws/beard off in the kitchen sink, but I don't use soap every time.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

After ruling out any medical issues at the vets ... I would definitely try a better food. Then I would give fish oil on a daily basis. Also if you give fish oil ... you should be giving vitamin E a couple days a week.. The dogs body uses up much of its vitamin E to utilize the fish oil. Without replacing it ... this can lead to long term health issues down the road that usually do not show up until years later. Ask your vet about the proper dosage for your own dog while you are there. 

My dogs have beautiful coats and skin from the fish oil and vitamin E.  I try not to bathe them but only once every couple of weeks if at all possible. Abbylynn only gets bathed every few months.


----------



## dianeac (May 29, 2012)

I have a 13yr. old Maltese and now have tried Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Salmon and have been giving them (I have an 8 yr. old Std. Schnauzer too) GNC tablets for skin and coat and you can certainly tell the difference in their coats. The GNC tabs are really good, both dogs eat it no problem. The Maltese always seemed to be chewing and licking his hind end ...... until it was raw We went through all kinds of medicine, ointments and treatments and FINALLY, with the change of food (from Nutro Natural Choice to Natural Balance) was quite a difference.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I hope this poor dogs skin has improved in the past six years!


----------

